# Z24 (2389cc) RPM Red Line?



## 103355 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what the red line (RPM) is for a 1985 720 pickup w/ Z24 engine (2389cc)? I'm going to install a tachometer and would like to mark it.

Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the z24 is a low end torque engine..

anything past 6 k and your just beating the drum...

i never put mine past 5 k...


----------



## 103355 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Zane.


----------



## MaXiLeeCH (Nov 28, 2004)

The RPM redline is 5500 rpm for all Z24's.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

yep 6k=oil smoke  5k max


----------

